# Woman claims she was groped in haunted house



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw this story on the tv tonight while at the washeteria
http://www.woai.com/news/local/stor...-in-haunted-house/dwSTeF7X4ECvCSXhmBV8NA.cspx


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It sounds like an accident to me. It was a dark room. Now, if more women come forward about the 13th Floor in Texas they may have a case.

I have read some other claims of women (more than one) being groped in haunted houses. Even Paris Hilton claimed she was groped in a haunted house at Hugh Hefner’s annual Halloween Party. Ummm hello? Where were you again?

Anyway, time will tell with his particular case.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

it does sound like a accident she just wanted a free scare


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, i bet it was.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I've heard of molestation cases at a local haunt here. Which is why I won't go into haunts where you have to sign a waiver because they allow their haunters to touch you.

From what I understand, it happens more often than you think.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Seeing that most of the pro haunts use volunteers I'm sure the most robust screening is not used. you take your chances. Aside from that, she was groped and her reaction is to email the news? 
Something sounds fishy here...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I won't say that intentional groping has never happened in pro haunts (and that is indeed inexcusable and criminal), but given the information in the story, it does sound accidental to me. There are always customers who come through seemingly looking to cause problems with false accusations.

Here's another one - check this story out - Not sure if it should be its own post but here it is -

http://www.timesnews.net/article.php?id=9027062


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering, as I read this thread if anyone commented on the article itself on the linked page about the devil...and sure enough:

Fooling around with the Devil and his people, haints, ghouls and every kind of ungodly beast may seem like fun to the unwary, but it is deadly serious business. This woman was lucky she was only groped. Satan could have just as easily reached in and jerked out her soul. Where would she be then? All this dressing up like monsters and witches is loathsome to the Lord. Halloween is a holiday started by idol worshippers who believe the souls of the dead come floating around on "All Hallows Eve". That is ridiculous. Everyone goes somewhere when they die; it's either off to Heaven to live with God and Jesus or off to Hell to live with the Devil. Thus, the only spirits out on Halloween are evil spirits, in league with the Devil. On October 31st, every Christian needs to be inside by dark, with the doors locked. Do not answer the door and maintain a constant prayer vigil. In this manner, the Lord will protect you.

 
"Satan could have just as easily reached in and jerked out her soul."

Crud. I hate it when people use these stories to vilify Halloween. It seems like Pro haunts need to be aware that for every incident like this it gives ammunition to these kinds of people.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting that JT. Although that also sounds like and accident the haunt should not have had a spinning disc of any sort in the circular saw that was close to the patrons.

The haunted house claims that the girl kicked at the saw and she got cut in the mess. Well, you never know what the reactions of the patrons might be (fight or flight) and actors need to give that some thought for their safety and the public's safety.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Patrons are responsible for most of the incidents in haunts and her story does sound shady. When I worked in a haunt most of the harassing and assaults were perpetrated by WOMEN(not to sound sexist)! 

I use to get that Halloween devil hate speech ALL THE TIME at school.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Thanks for posting that JT. Although that also sounds like and accident the haunt should not have had a spinning disc of any sort in the circular saw that was close to the patrons.
> 
> The haunted house claims that the girl kicked at the saw and she got cut in the mess. Well, you never know what the reactions of the patrons might be (fight or flight) and actors need to give that some thought for their safety and the public's safety.


I agree H - in this case, I think the haunt was negligent.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Dr Morbius said:


> I was wondering, as I read this thread if anyone commented on the article itself on the linked page about the devil...and sure enough:
> 
> Fooling around with the Devil and his people, haints, ghouls and every kind of ungodly beast may seem like fun to the unwary, but it is deadly serious business. This woman was lucky she was only groped. Satan could have just as easily reached in and jerked out her soul. Where would she be then? All this dressing up like monsters and witches is loathsome to the Lord. Halloween is a holiday started by idol worshippers who believe the souls of the dead come floating around on "All Hallows Eve". That is ridiculous. Everyone goes somewhere when they die; it's either off to Heaven to live with God and Jesus or off to Hell to live with the Devil. Thus, the only spirits out on Halloween are evil spirits, in league with the Devil. On October 31st, every Christian needs to be inside by dark, with the doors locked. Do not answer the door and maintain a constant prayer vigil. In this manner, the Lord will protect you.
> 
> ...


It seems that on almost every even semi-controversial topic in the news, there is always this type of comment condemning this or that (on both sides of the topic). I wonder just how much of it is zealousy and how much is just to stir up the pot and cause trouble...

As for the groping, all I can say is "DARN, I missed it...!"

We were supposed to go this last weekend but couldn't make it. I was going with my 17yo daughter and of course, that would have been different... There would have been some MORE inappropriate contact at that time (along with police reports, ambulances, and most likely a dad going to jail for assaulting a minor)...

As for the grope, are they sure it was a grope and not a whoops! Oh, and don't forget the trip and fall. How do we know if there was really malicious intent? The only person that knows for sure would have to be the one that did the "groping". Too many angles in this situation to make any sort of judgement call on the validity or guilt of any of the parties involved. Though that doesn't seem to stop the severly oppinionated from hittin' the extremes.

Now, take all I have said with a sarcastic grain of salt and don't let it get to ya!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

It happened to me when I was a teenager at the Haunt in the Ventura County fairgrounds.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

*No touch*

The pro haunt at which I volunteer has a no touch rule, and it goes both ways. I am extremely careful not to touch customers, and if there is contact, it's them bumping into me.

The only time we've had problems with volunteers breaking the rules is when they are overzealous teenagers. They get rotated out fast.

The customers, however... they punch, elbow, slap, pat heads- you name it. One year a thoroughly disgusting man brought his wife and son in, and the guy spit on almost every actor as they went through. The son, who was maybe 8, spewed foul language at the actors constantly. The family from hell, I guess.

On the religious front, for the past three years (the entire time we've been in business), a guy has come to hang around the line at the door, handing out tracts, insulting the outside actors, and "witnessing" to the kids by telling them "If you go in there, you'll go to Hell when you die."

And the nut videotapes himself doing this. Has a camera setup in his car. I've heard he plays the tapes at the services his fringe church have, so he can show them what a Crusader he is.

Note: I'm a Methodist, myself, and the vast majority at the Haunt are Christian too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanna be groped!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think that most have a larger chance of getting groped at the walmart than a haunted house.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I wanna be groped!


Time to go shopping Debbie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Johnmonster said:


> Note: I'm a Methodist, myself, and the vast majority at the Haunt are Christian too.


*Funny you should say that. I found out from my brother that one of the members of the alternative church I go to owns the haunted house 'NIGHTMARE ON GRAYSON' he even let my brother and some of his friends in for free!*


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

accidents do happen, insurance for a pro haunt is there for a reason, Fire suppression is a must. in the first story about the girl getting her chest grabbed, if it happened, i am sure it was an accident, and i would be glad to refund her money and give her the benifit of the doubt if she told me about it right then, rather than going home and emailing the story to the news. the second story about the chain saw sounds more or less true. I have seen injuries in a pro-haunt, however i do believe it was the antendee's fault and not the actors. If she kicked at the "smooth edged saw with no teeth" then its obvious who would be at fault. She knowling went into the HH to get scared and when she was scared she paniced and tried to attact the actor. Another thing on that second story is most medical centers can tell what made the cut, weather it be a blade from a circle saw, the bar on a chain saw, or a rusty nail on a door or wall she may have rubbed up against at the time or her incident and who is to say this didnt happen before she got there and they are free loaders wanting money. Myself i would pay the medical bills and be the bigger person.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I wanna be groped!


Thank heavens you said that.... I saw the title of the thread and thought (in a joking manner) Man,where is THAT haunt, I wanna GO! But then everyone looked so serious, I didnt joke. Thank you for giving me a little giggle.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

To comment on the religious stuff, I think it's kinda funny that the same churches that condem Halloween, trick-or-treating, etc. hold "harvest festivals" on Halloween night and what do they do? Bob for apples, carve pumpkins, hand out candy, the kids dress up....sounds vaguely like trick-or-treating to me. Sounds like the same stuff we do at my house that I "shouldn't participate in because it's Devil worship". Some churches in my area have even put on haunted houses! Does the fact that it's at a church make it ok or something? I'm not bashing any religion, I happen to be Christian myself, but I am also what I call a realist. In reality the church is doing all the stuff they tell us NOT to do. If participating in this stuff is really as bad as some churches make it out to be, they should all be holed up in the church praying all night on October 31st.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

By the way, I've never been groped at a haunted house...makes me a little jealous, but I'll get over it


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Thank heavens you said that.... I saw the title of the thread and thought (in a joking manner) Man,where is THAT haunt, I wanna GO! But then everyone looked so serious, I didnt joke. Thank you for giving me a little giggle.


*your very welcome. i was laughing my ass off when this story was on the air.*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Heck, if I were groped in a haunted house, I'd give the actor a tip, lol. 

In all seriousness, though. it sounds to me like she's just trying to get a paycheck.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

dflowers is busy setting up gropping stations at all local haunts that the ladies of the Hauntforum attend.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

leave me out of it dflowers. *anyone gropes me they'll lose their hand*


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Hubby and I went last year to a haunt and one of the houses they had was a total blackout maze with "monsters" in there walking around. It was a great affect because as soon as your eyes adjusted a single flash strobe would hit and you would quickly see the "monsters". You literally had to feel your way through. Well I was feeling the wall, wall, wall, someones "package", move hand up, more wall, wall, wall........ I wonder who I groped? 

I totally hate the whole devil's holiday. When someone gives me that BS I say in a straight face, "Well last night when I prayed to God he said I wasn't quite ready yet to take Satan's place and that I was to leave him alone." That bring out some great looks from people.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

dflowers said:


> dflowers is busy setting up gropping stations at all local haunts that the ladies of the Hauntforum attend.


Hahahaha, I'm ROLLING!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

dflowers said:


> dflowers is busy setting up gropping stations at all local haunts that the ladies of the Hauntforum attend.


LOL! Ya I guess if you are going to grope people in a haunt, at least be honest about it. A dark maze full of perverts? Sounds scary, in a weird, undesireable way. Call it "Pervert Pergatory" or "Horn-dog Mansion"... I'm sure you wouldn't have any trouble finding volunteers to work that one! Sorry, but I have to make light of this story somehow


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I like Horn-dog Mansion better.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

From the heading of the post I got the impression that the woman was in an actual haunted house (the kind with real ghosts) and was groped by a spirit. Now that would have been more interesting than some kid coping a feel.:devil:


----------

